
DOGECOIN: How A Thing That Started As A Joke Became The Hottest Digital Currency - samolang
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-dogecoin-2013-12
======
dylanhassinger
has been flat since it debuted on Cryptsy yesterday

such hype. wow.

------
skillcode
I think the BI author got a tiny bit too excited over writing that article.

------
api
It's not not a cryptocurrency bubble.

